# Protect health food and dietary supplements from attack by opposing new Congressional



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Protect health food and dietary supplements from attack by opposing new Congressional bill by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) The “Food Safety Accountability Act” — which was introduced last year by Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-VT), but died not long after due to significant opposition from the natural health community — has been resurrected this [...]

*Read More...*


----------

